# The Best Gaming Table



## Mistwell

If you could have on of these tables for your gaming needs, which would you choose?

1) The Sultan Gaming Table (Video here.  More pics here.)

















2) The Ultimate Gaming Table (more pics here).
















3) The BSG Command Plotting Table (some more pics from the show here)


----------



## Mistwell

If anyone has pictures of their gaming table, that would be fun to see.

And, if anyone has comments on why they voted they way they did, that would be interesting as well.


----------



## MrFilthyIke

The Sultan is very pretty, and I'd take it in a heartbeat...

But I voted Ultimate because it is overly geeky and made of
awesome.  The only negative is the smaller battle space.  That
is were the Sultan rules.

That BSG thing is a joke, get your modern day Sci-Fi off my lawn,
ya young whipper-snapper.


----------



## Darkwolf71

Although not as fancy as the tables shown, I like ours. It has a larger gaming surface than any of these and with a group our size, that's important. Since the Sultan is closest of the ones shown I'll vote there.

As a side note: I very nearly owned the Agyris table. The owner ebayed it a couple of years ago. I saw the listing the day after it sold for much less than I would have been willing to pay. Ah well.


----------



## Slander

As a DM, I'd want to game on the Ultimate Table. The DM station has much more usable space, and personally I like the aesthetics. But overall I think the Sultan is a bit more practical for a group. Plus, it has a higher WAF than the Ultimate, so that's how I voted.


----------



## Wombat

Gimme a plain dinning room table, mismatched chairs, and my friends

_That _makes a good game table


----------



## Remus Lupin

In my fantasy house, the one with the dedicated gaming room, I have a special gaming table. Since it's a fantasy, I might as well wish for the Sultan. But realistically, if I can ever convince my wife to let me have a game room, I could probably also convince my dad to build me the Ultimate Gaming Table.


----------



## Imperialus

I voted other.  Mainly because when we move next month I'm actually going to be getting a D&D room so I've been giving the idea of a dedicated gaming table some thought.

I've been working on a design for my own.  I like the look of Darkwolf's though I'm going to see if I can create some sort of recessed battlemat area so if I do use his design as a guideline it will no doubt be modified.

The Sultan is very pretty, but honestly my gaming room will be in the basement so a 10,000 dollar piece of furniture would be overkill.

The BSG table...  I dunno.  I don't watch BSG.

The "ultimate" table is really cool looking and has lots of gee-gaws, but I doubt I'd use most of them.


----------



## FriarRosing

For me, the best table is something small and simple that we can all sit around, can safely spill drinks on, and that doesn't take up more room than it has to.

My philosophy is always that simpler is better.


----------



## Calico_Jack73

I voted for the Ultimate. I like that the player and dm stations have lighting. I like lowering the lighting when running horror games but the only problem with this is that the players can no longer read their character sheets. The Ultimate neatly takes care of that problem.

The one that we use (that one of my players built) is fantastic.  It doesn't have anything fancy... it is just huge with the largest battlemat that I have ever seen.  We'll be adding two more players at my next session for a total of 8 people around the table.  This makes a large table a necessity.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu

We like ours a bit more personal. This is our "Ultimate Gaming Table" in action!






Luckily roleplaying games allow you to do this. Thankfully RPGs don't need a board or mat to play.


----------



## MrFilthyIke

PaulMaclean said:


> We like ours a bit more personal. This is our "Ultimate Gaming Table" in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily roleplaying games allow you to do this. Thankfully RPGs don't need a board or mat to play.





Paul, I'm not sure if you're playing CoC or having guests over for a bite to eat.

Either way, at least everyone is having fun.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

When I actually have a dedicated game room of my very own, I'll be building my own game table. 

I use an under-table projector for my maps, so the top will have to feature frosted glass. 

I like the lower level tier for the players' books.

I don't need most of the other bells and whistles these tables have. Classic over-design.

Heh... I wonder if there would be a significant difference between a game table designed by engineers and a game table designed by creatives. Perhaps the Sultan vs. Ultimate demonstrates this already...


----------



## ThirdWizard

My girlfriend _built_ me a gaming table. From wood and stuff. It's beyond my ability.  

It is large enough to easily fit 8 people around it with Plexiglas that can be lifted up out of the table to put a battlemat under, with room for character sheets, dice, papers, ect. The DM seat has a nice large area where I can fit all my notes, minis, dice, and laptop behind my DM Screen. We're going to add pull outs where books can be stored along with cup holders underneath. I'll see if I can get a picture.

I love my girlfriend.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

ThirdWizard said:


> I love my girlfriend.




Man.

I think I do, too.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu

MrFilthyIke said:


> Paul, I'm not sure if you're playing CoC or having guests over for a bite to eat.
> 
> Either way, at least everyone is having fun.



We were actually playing _CoC_.   It's from episode #21 of _HotOE_


----------



## Darkwolf71

PaulMaclean said:


> We like ours a bit more personal. This is our "Ultimate Gaming Table" in action!
> 
> http://www.yog-sothoth.com/images/hotoe-21-hamper-5.jpg
> 
> Luckily roleplaying games allow you to do this. Thankfully RPGs don't need a board or mat to play.




Subtle. You know, like a brick... I approve.


----------



## Pyrex

While the BSG table is a thing of beauty in it's way, the Sultan is something I'd actually put in my house.

Though, honestly, if I was spending that much money I'd rather comission a table from a local woodworker that allowed for under-table projection onto a frosted tabletop like Wulf was talking about.


----------



## op1983

I like to sit down when I play from the looks of all those tables I would have to be standing the entire time. After you put all the stuff ontop of those tables you wouldnt be able to see the other players. Nah for me I like a table where I can sit down and see the table and the other players. Large surface for maps and books and whatever else and mabye something underneath for books and dice. 

The projector tables Ive seen have been ok but I would like to see the function of that combined with the simplicity of some other functional gamer tables Ive seen.


----------



## Duskblade

I'm currently working up the blueprints for a new gametable capable of seating 11, the GM + 10 players.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I know how much space I need for my character sheets and the tokens I put on them for powers. The Ultimate Gaming Table is insufficient.

It would be Sultan. But this time, I chose to ignore your question in the post and instead answered the question in the poll title. The gaming table I want is the Battlestar Galactica command table. It's not suited for gaming, but I don't care, it's too cool.


----------



## Frost

I voted for the Sultan because it is more or less a fancier version of the Avenger game table (the other "ultimate" game table).  The Avenger may not be pretty, but I get the sense it is more practical than the Sultan and surely more practical than the other two on the list.

Folks are probably tired of me posting this but here is my "cheap game table 101" article:

The Dungeoneering Dad - Cheap Gaming Setup 101


----------



## Ashrem Bayle

Here's my table/projector setup.
The pics don't really do it justice though. The projected map is a lot more vivid in person.


----------



## diaglo

i just bought this with the money WotC ain't getting from me any more.
8' billard table
2 bar stools
2 king chairs
2 high back swivel chairs
pub table
bar
mirror
cue rack
pool set (including 4 cues, 1 small, cover, balls, etc...)
5'x9' ping pong table converter


----------



## jaerdaph

*Come on down!*



diaglo said:


> i just bought this with the money WotC ain't getting from me any more.
> 8' billard table
> 2 bar stools
> 2 king chairs
> 2 high back swivel chairs
> pub table
> bar
> mirror
> cue rack
> pool set (including 4 cues, 1 small, cover, balls, etc...)
> 5'x9' ping pong table converter




So are you saying you're playing _The Price is Right_ Home Edition now, because that list reads like a showcase.


----------



## diaglo

jaerdaph said:


> So are you saying you're playing _The Price is Right_ Home Edition now, because that list reads like a showcase.





after i get this installed tomorrow my mang cave will look very much like a showcase.


----------

